# COVID 19 Impact on HVAC Market?



## RanKorber (Jan 6, 2021)

I'd love to hear any professional opinions about the impact of COVID 19 on the indoor air market - near term & distant future. Air pollution has already been found to be linked to COVID & we've already seen some governments (Germany) invest considerably into their ventilation technologies in response to the pandemic threat & growing awareness about air quality - would love to hear what this kind of thing might mean on the ground for sellers/manufacturers ---> smarter technologies, greater regulation? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

In the longer term, providing that interest rates remain low and the pandemic is soon contained, the market could bounce back, although the bulk of the investments may shift significantly across verticals. The contingent measures of social distancing introduced with the spread of COVID-19 appear to have triggered structural changes in office space utilisation, as well as the retail, leisure and hospitality sectors. Therefore, it is likely that climate control requirements in these vertical will change significantly with a growing emphasis on Indoor Air Quality (IAQ) and improved ventilation solutions.


----------

